# Is this Air Rifle OK?



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

I own a Weihrauch HW57.

I was wondering if it it would be suitable for hunting squirrels?

Also, any recommended pellets for hunting squirrels??

Thanks


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

predator pellets


----------



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

gray squirrel said:


> predator pellets


plastic tip or hollow? keeping in mind i dont want to over penetrate.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont want to over penetrate.

Are you serious? Penetration is good, I would rather have the pellet go all the way through. That way if you dont hit it in a major organ it will lose alot more blood faster so it wont go as far.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Well, coyote, there's a difference if the pellet goes straight through without changing or straight through with expansion. If you have a choice, go with expansion.

The plastic tips have no threat of overpenetrating. The cone is internal, it pops off as the pellet starts to expand. Go with the Predator Polymags...

:sniper:


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

that is a great rifle.....

i agree with cleankill use the polymags.. i love them just make sure you rezero your air rifle with them.. i found out that in my beeman they have a different poi....

other than that have fun and let us know how it goes


----------

